# Opel/GM Diesel Next Target of Defeat Device?



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Read this piece of wisdom - Opel is the next target of the diesel defeat device hit squad - Roadshow


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This doesn't surprise me. I suspect it's only a matter of time before every single diesel manufacturer is accused of cheating on emissions. Since the University of West Virginia has done the development work on mobile emissions testing this type of testing should be relatively easily to do now. 

I think there is an underlying desire in some quarters to eliminate diesel car sales in general, regardless of whether or not they emit excessive amounts of pollutants.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The engine was used on a few Opel before they shoved it in the Cruze. Pretty much anything connected to the ECM is exactly the same... Same turbo, same dpf, same injectors, etc.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Snipesy said:


> The engine was used on a few Opel before they shoved it in the Cruze. Pretty much anything connected to the ECM is exactly the same... Same turbo, same dpf, same injectors, etc.


If that's the case then Opel has nothing to worry about other than a short period of bad publicity. The Cruze CTD passed the new UoWV testing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I think there is an underlying desire in some quarters to eliminate diesel car sales in general, regardless of whether or not they emit excessive amounts of pollutants.


Oh, I think there's a underlying desire to eliminate western civilization and they attack it every place they can. I call them the "hate America first" crowd. (But they're not limited to the US.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's definitely a witch hunt and a money grab attempt. Like the crazy lady that filed suit against Mercedes diesels recently.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dosnt the DCruze have NOx sensors?
If the sensors read below a threshold wouldn't the Def stop injecting?
Why inject Def if NOx is low enough already?


----------

